# Great Pyrennes needs a good home



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

We have a male GP who is 5 years old. We need to find a good home for him. DH and I are having health issues and can't give him the love and care that he needs. Tucker has been around goats and chickens but he's really a people dog. He loves kids and getting lots of hugs. 

Tucker needs secure fencing. He can go thru an electric fence at 11,000 volts (too much fur!) and can climb any kind of regular fencing. We have him in a large pen with field fence and an electric strand of wire over the top. He is also susceptible to chronic yeast ear infections.

We love Tucker but we just can't give him the special care that he needs. If anyone knows of a good GP rescue place or knows of a family who could take him, we'd really appreciate it. He would make an excellent watch dog and pet. 










I'm posting this in the Pet and Countryside forums also.


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

You can contact Big Fluffy Dog and see if they can help you out with him. He sure is a handsome fellow!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Handsome dog look at the fluff on his rear, lol, almost looks like a Samoyed! Hope he finds a good home soon.....will keep my ears open.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for the info, TwosCompany! We will check them out!

Goatress, that fluff was the remnants of his winter fur that hadn't fallen out. LOL


----------

